# Cook Dishes for the Week..end up ordering take out :-(



## TallTanTriGirl (Oct 18, 2012)

On Sundays I'll bake a couple of chicken or turkey breasts and a casserole dish. It's only me and the plan is everything I've cooked will last through the week. 

I keep frozen veggies and other boxed items (rice, mac n cheese, etc) to have as sides. 

By Tuesday, I'm tired of everything and end up ordering take out. I'm trying  live on a budget, unsuccessfully :-(

So, I was thinking of cooking all of my faves (beef patties, crab cakes, fried chicken, etc) and freeze them.  Has anyone tried this and didn't like the results? 

Do you have a better suggestion?


----------



## Siegal (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you just eating plain cooked chicken with side of veggies? That sounds boring... Chicken breast takes so little time to cook maybe try making it in different ways...

I guess that could have been more helpful. What flavors do
U like?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 18, 2012)

Have a look around the threads here!  There are so many great recipes, and many freeze well.

BTW, welcome to DC!


----------



## TallTanTriGirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Ah, the forums! There are do many! I will set time aside tomorrow and acquaint myself with them. Siegal, you gave me a great idea! I just remembered Trader Joes sells frozen chicken breasts that defrost easily. I can prepare something different each night.

Thanks!


----------



## Siegal (Oct 18, 2012)

TallTanTriGirl said:
			
		

> Ah, the forums! There are do many! I will set time aside tomorrow and acquaint myself with them. Siegal, you gave me a great idea! I just remembered Trader Joes sells frozen chicken breasts that defrost easily. I can prepare something different each night.
> 
> Thanks!



Great. I love chicken - I use boneless thighs but do it different often - soy sauce, Tomato sauce, cheese and ranch, tehina and pine nuts, garlic butter and rosemary, curry, etc


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you want to avoid cooking every weekday or will it be ok if you cook every other day?

If you cook a couple of dishes is a larger quantity and freeze meal-sized portions, that will provide some future meals.  The trick is to have a variety of meals frozen.  If you do cook during the week, cooking a double portion often takes no longer and gives you another meal to freeze.

This way you will have a variety of meals to choose from and freshly cooked meals in between.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 18, 2012)

I love to spend a couple of days cooking, but once I've done it, I'm often in the mood for something else.  I like stocking my freezer, but keep an open mind for a quick dinner when I'm feeling inspired, or hungry for something else.

I try to spend a few days in a row enjoying my pre-cooked meals, just so I can enjoy not having a messy kitchen to deal with.

BTW, fried chicken doesn't really freeze well, wait until you're hungry for them.

Are you limited by time that you feel you have to cook ahead, or is it that you have a day off and that's what you like to do?

If that's the case, try making a pot of beans with smoked meats, where the meal isn't truly ready until the next day after refrigerating overnight.  Many dishes are that way.

I'm lucky that I only have myself to please, and try to balance my love of cooking with room in the freezer.


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 19, 2012)

You mentioned "budget" - A recent study shows that the average family of four throws out $2,000 worth of unused food per year so, a suggestion might be to only buy what you can eat and don't let it expire in the freezer. 

Another suggestion...in-season ingredients are cheaper. Day old specials are not worth it. As far as chicken goes, I wouldn't try to save there. Paying extra for Free Range, hormone-free (maybe even organic) fresh chicken is well worth it. It tastes better and is healthier for you. 

You can save by not buying packaged processed foods and cutting out snacks, sodas, etc. I drink mostly water and tea.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 19, 2012)

heatherflores50 said:


> This weakened I have planed a picnic with some close friends. It is the plane that each person going to the picnic have to take at least two delicious snacks item with them. So I need some recipes around here help please.



You might want to create a separate thread for this, as it has very little, if anything to do with the topic of this thread.

Also, spell check.


----------



## Siegal (Oct 19, 2012)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> You might want to create a separate thread for this, as it has very little, if anything to do with the topic of this thread.
> 
> Also, spell check.



I think misspelled words add character  plus spell check doesn't always help if your spelling skills are not so great...don't need to call people out on it.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 19, 2012)

Siegal said:


> I think misspelled words add character  plus spell check doesn't always help if your spelling skills are not so great...don't need to call people out on it.


 
Also judging from Heather's last name, her English is probably a lot better than my Spanish.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 19, 2012)

We have had to start having more healthy ways of eating chicken breast for example since Steve had his gall bladder removed.

We have found a couple of lovely recipes for light sauces to marinade the chicken in and the cook in the oven in foil...have this served with your salad or vegetables...perfect!

That way the chicken is not bland tasting


----------



## TallTanTriGirl (Oct 23, 2012)

Great ideas and suggestions everyone! Thanks so much for the responses. Trader Joes sells frozen chicken thighs and breasts that do not need to be defrosted. So, I've been baking each with different toppings, such as Siegals, suggestion of tahini (delish btw).


----------



## Siegal (Oct 24, 2012)

TallTanTriGirl said:
			
		

> Great ideas and suggestions everyone! Thanks so much for the responses. Trader Joes sells frozen chicken thighs and breasts that do not need to be defrosted. So, I've been baking each with different toppings, such as Siegals, suggestion of tahini (delish btw).



Hehe great! Tehina is underused in this country it's awesome! It makes great cookies too


----------



## shells4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have also been trying to make meals ahead of time and freeze. I mostly use these for a quick/inexpensive lunch at work. There is a man who has a great blog and you tube videos called white-trash-cooking.com. Look for his link of his make ahead dinners and organized freezer, it will give you inspiration. I freeze alot of soups, stews, chili, and mashed potatoes, I will also roast a chicken, turkey, or pot roast and make gravy from the drippings. I can freeze the meat in individual servings and they also make great soups. Then I freeze the gravy in ice cube trays so I can just pull out one serving of gravy. I will spend an afternoon baking and make gallon size bags of different kinds of muffins, corn bread, and rolls. I can grab one for the road. They are great for nights when everyone wants something different or the nights when the family is on different schedules and making their own quick meals. 
Individual mac and cheese, lasgna, manicotti and pot pies freeze well also.

Our grocery store also sells individual fish fillets.  Very easy and quick to unthaw and broil as well. 

Kylie 1969--I would love it if you could post some of your recipes for your light sauce and foil packets. thanks


----------



## Hoot (Oct 29, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> You might want to create a separate thread for this, as it has very little, if anything to do with the topic of this thread.
> 
> *Also, spell check.*


Spell Check tells me that this sentence is OK: "Eye shore dew no watt ewe mean buy that, oar dead ewe knot want me two say sew?"
Actually sometimes I talk like that and confuse myself.


----------

